# [Ennead Games] - Vampire Name Generator



## Mephos (Jan 4, 2016)

*Vampire Name Generator*

The name of a vampire can strike fear and terror in those that hear it. But what is that name?

The names these tables create will have a mixture of western-modern and fantasy feel to them. This is to reflect that many vampires are quite old and some might say arrogant, with the very dramatic or cliché names, such as “Doom” or “Bloodbath” and the fact they come from many backgrounds. Some names have Dutch background, some French and other countries. 

These sets of tables are not extensive and cannot cover every possible name that might be used. They are here to prompt your imagination and spark new ideas.

_Featuring:_
d100 table for female first names
d100 table for male first names
d100 table for surnames
d100 table of example/pre-made names

_Example names:_
Female
Alexandria Cornelius
Bianca Cole
Chastity Mabuse

Male
Alec Morgenstern
Angel Dirgemoon
Arthur Darkblood

Price : $1.25

Available at Drivethru now (product link) and d20pfsrd.com and Paizo online stores soon (store links)

_*Related Products*_
Vampre Description Generator : $1.50 : http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/169681/Creature-Description-Generator-Volume-2--Vampires
Vampire Pack (Vampire Description Generator + Name Generator): $2.30 : http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/170163/Vampire-Pack-BUNDLE

*Offer of the week*
For one week only Prison Details Generator on sale for 30% off (from the 5th to 11th)
http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/167593/Prison-Details-Generator

*Coming next week*
Background & Details Kit 2 Fantasy edition - 40+ pages of tables to flesh out the details of your characters. Suitable for GMs and players alike.


----------

